
Jeffrey Katzenberg is not interested in your skepticism about Quibi - hhs
https://fortune.com/2019/07/16/jeffrey-katzenberg-is-not-interested-in-your-skepticism-about-quibi/
======
bradknowles
Why quibble?

It’s just another mobile flash in the pan, and will be gone as quickly as it
came — and as quickly as the “quick bites” it is supposed to serve.

Meanwhile, he will make a mint on his investment, when he sells out — again.

